# Se aprecia en visitarme.



## xeres1914

Saludos amigos.  Mi inquietud tiene que ver con la expresión de una amiga a la cual siempre he corregido por considerar mal su frase.

 Para hacerme entender: En las ocasiones en las cuales la acción inoportuna de una persona la afecta, como por ejemplo recibir una visita cuando está muy atareada y lo menos que desea es ser visitada, ella expresaría: *" se aprecia en visitarme" * cuando es común oir "* a buena hora se le ocurre visistarme*". Desde luego que esta última expresión tiene un dejo de sarcasmo. Más adecuado sería " *A mala hora me visita*". Sin embargo, es la segunda expresión la que más oigo, por lo menos aquí en mi país ( Venezuela).

Volviendo a la expresión de mi amiga, la cual incluye la palabra "apreciar", creo que está fuera de lugar. Al tratar de darle sentido,pienso que tal vez ella hace una analogía entre " apreciar" y " antorjar", queriendo decir "* Se antoja en visitarme ahora" *con un contenido de desaprobación, desde luego. 

Ahora bien. ¿ Porqué usa esa palabra allí?. No me lo dijo. Probablemente  la haya tomado del vocabulario de sus progenitores, siendo quizá esta expresión comunmente usada en el pasado, por lo menos en los circulos poco ilustrados. 

A todas estas, no sé si el equivocado soy yo; muchas palabras o frases poco oídas terminan siendo correctas

Agradezco las opiniones y aportes de todos ustedes.


----------



## Neo1961

Bienvenido a los foros.                                                                                                    Muy extraña la expresión de su amiga. Suenan más naturales: "A buena hora se le ocurre visitarme" (con ironía incluida) y "A mala hora me visita".

Saludos.


----------



## Erreconerre

xeres1914 said:


> Saludos amigos.  Mi inquietud tiene que ver con la expresión de una amiga a la cual siempre he corregido por considerar mal su frase.
> 
> Para hacerme entender: En las ocasiones en las cuales la acción inoportuna de una persona la afecta, como por ejemplo recibir una visita cuando está muy atareada y lo menos que desea es ser visitada, ella expresaría: *" se aprecia en visitarme" * cuando es común oir "* a buena hora se le ocurre visistarme*". Desde luego que esta última expresión tiene un dejo de sarcasmo. Más adecuado sería " *A mala hora me visita*". Sin embargo, es la segunda expresión la que más oigo, por lo menos aquí en mi país ( Venezuela).
> 
> Volviendo a la expresión de mi amiga, la cual incluye la palabra "apreciar", creo que está fuera de lugar. Al tratar de darle sentido,pienso que tal vez ella hace una analogía entre " apreciar" y " antorjar", queriendo decir "* Se antoja en visitarme ahora" *con un contenido de desaprobación, desde luego.
> 
> Ahora bien. ¿ Porqué usa esa palabra allí?. No me lo dijo. Probablemente  la haya tomado del vocabulario de sus progenitores, siendo quizá esta expresión comunmente usada en el pasado, por lo menos en los circulos poco ilustrados.
> 
> A todas estas, no sé si el equivocado soy yo; muchas palabras o frases poco oídas terminan siendo correctas
> 
> Agradezco las opiniones y aportes de todos ustedes.


Se  puede _*apreciar*_ una visita, es decir, se puede reconocer el mérito de la persona que hace la visita; o apreciar el valor de la visita. Pero me parece muy raro "se  aprecia en visitarme". Lo correcto es que la persona que recibe la visita aprecie esta visita: Tu visita se aprecia en lo que vale. O bien, se aprecia tu favor en lo que vale..., etc.
En el caso de "se aprecia en visitarme" yo diría algo como "_se precia de venir a visitarme_". Y aquí "*preciar*" es lo mismo que jactarse.


----------



## Neo1961

Disculpa, erreconerre, pero esa expresión aun con el verbo jactar tampoco tiene sentido para mí, porque se está hablando de la incomodidad que produce una visita inoportuna y no guarda ninguna relación con presumir de algo.


----------



## Pixidio

No veo nada de extraño ni análogo en el uso de apreciar. "Aprecio su visita, más no es a buena hora". Valora el hecho de que alguien haya tenido la intención de visitarla; más allá de lo inoportuno de ella. Las demás opciones son irónicas y dependerá de qué se quiera decir.
Y con "preciar" no, no significa lo mismo y la frase no tendría sentido, además de estar mal construida. Se precia (de algo) o sea que debería ser "se precia de visitarme" y significaría "usted se vanagloria por visitarme" lo cual no sé qué sentido pueda tener.


----------



## xeres1914

Pixidio said:


> No veo nada de extraño ni análogo en el uso de apreciar. "Aprecio su visita, más no es a buena hora". Valora el hecho de que alguien haya tenido la intención de visitarla; más allá de lo inoportuno de ella. Las demás opciones son irónicas y dependerá de qué se quiera decir.
> Y con "preciar" no, no significa lo mismo y la frase no tendría sentido, además de estar mal construida. Se precia (de algo) o sea que debería ser "se precia de visitarme" y significaría "usted se vanagloria por visitarme" lo cual no sé qué sentido pueda tener.



Pues creo que eso no es lo que pretende decir (Apreciar la visita), porque esta expresión la dice a un tercero sin que tenga conocimiento el visitante. Sería válido para justificar la indisponibilidad al visitante, lo cual no es el caso. Entiendo que la chica lo que denota es una expresión de molestia a un tercero por recibir una visita no deseada.  La expresión de erreconerre " se precia de visitarme" podría tener sentido; sería algo así como " Se jacta de que su visita me hace bien en este momento". con contenido irónico incluído.


----------



## Erreconerre

Pixidio said:


> * "usted se vanagloria por visitarme" lo cual no sé qué sentido pueda tener*.


¿De veras no sabes qué sentido pueda tener que una persona se jacte de visitar a otra? 
Cualquiera se puede jactar de visitar a su padre todos los días del padre, o la madre el día de las madres o al amigo en su cumpleaños. Y que el amigo, el padre o la madre agradezcan la visita, es harina de otro costal. Uno se puede vanagloriar de visitar a otros sin tomar en cuenta lo que opinen las personas visitadas.



Neo1961 said:


> Disculpa, erreconerre, pero esa expresión aun con el verbo jactar tampoco tiene sentido para mí, porque se está hablando de la incomodidad que produce una visita inoportuna y no guarda ninguna relación con presumir de algo.



Te puedes jactar con o sin razón. Si alguien provoca incomodidad con su visita, de todos modos se jacta. Tal vez haya falta de sentido común de la visita imprudente...,  pero de que se puede jactar, se puede.
La definición lo dice: *con fundamento o sin él.*



Pixidio said:


> No veo nada de extraño ni análogo en el uso de apreciar. "Aprecio su visita, más no es a buena hora". Valora el hecho de que alguien haya tenido la intención de visitarla; más allá de lo inoportuno de ella. Las demás opciones son irónicas y dependerá de qué se quiera decir.
> Y con "preciar" no, no significa lo mismo y la frase no tendría sentido, además de estar mal construida. Se precia (de algo) o sea que debería ser "se precia de visitarme" y significaría "usted se vanagloria por visitarme" lo cual no sé qué sentido pueda tener.



Con preciar y con apreciar significa lo mismo. Así lo dice el DRAE. Aunque con la anotación de poco usado. pero con el mismo sentido:
*preciar**.* (Del lat. _pretiāre_).
* 1.* tr. p. us*.** apreciar.*
*2.* prnl. Gloriarse, jactarse y hacer vanidad de algo bueno o malo.


Y para el diccionario de la casa *preciado* y* apreciado* son lo mismo:*

preciado*
*apreciado*, precioso, valioso, caro, estimado, respetado, estimable.


----------



## Pixidio

Pasa que jactarse tiene un matiz de petulancia (y si no lo tiene, yo lo interpreto así), que no cabe en este sentido. Puedo jactarme de visitar a alguien (visito a mis abuelos a diario), pero preciarme de ello (visito a mis abuelos a diario lo que denota mi superioridad), lo veo difícil. Al menos ese el uso que yo hago del verbo preciar. Es cierto que tienen una acepción idéntica, pero la verdad ni lo pensé.
De todas formas, estimo conveniente no desviarnos del motivo original de consulta para evitar cualquier posible confusión. Y era el uso de "apreciar", lo cual me parece que ya está zanjado aunque queda claro (me queda claro) que con preciar significa lo mismo aunque no sea lo más frecuente.


----------



## Bashti

Me suena rarísimo. Me pregunto de dónde es la persona que lo dice. Podría tratarse de un dicho local.


----------



## Neo1961

La persona es de Venezuela, pero parece que semejante expresión sólo la usa ella.


----------



## Pixidio

Neo1961 said:


> La persona es de Venezuela, pero parece que semejante expresión sólo la usa ella.


Creo no equivocarme en demasía al decir que a cualquier argentino  que le presentés la expresión "aprecio su visita" la considerará de los más normal. 
Además, la frase no es un modo de hablar. Es una frase con pleno sentido en un  "español estándar". La verdad, no me imagino qué es lo que cierra de la frase ni porqué considerás que está mal (¿tenés algún argumento gramatical o sintáctico para oponerte a ella?). 
Me parece que estás confundiendo un modismo (una frase hecha que se dice en una situación tal) con una expresión pertinente pero de ningún modo una frase hecha. 
Tus dos frases tienen un matiz irónico; decirlas es un tanto descortés para quien te visita, ¿no?: ¿prefieres la descortesía a una frase adecuada?. (Y por supuesto que no puedes equipararla a un modismo porque es una frase que se le ocurrió a ella en ese momento.


----------



## Bashti

La frase *aprecio su visita* es perfectamente normal y educada. Aquí lo raro es *se aprecia en visitarme*, que ya es una construcción muy extraña, más aún dentro del contexto que se expone. Eso de apreciarse *en* hacer algo no tiene pies ni cabeza. A lo mejor lo que tenía en mente es algo así como *a buenas horas se digna visitarme* o algo parecido. No será la primera persona que usa una palabra cuyo significado poco tiene que ver con el que le atribuye.


----------



## Neo1961

Estimado Pixidio, disculpa mi tardanza. Aunque Bashti ha respondido en gran parte a tu cuestionamiento, quiero agregar que *tu frase me parece de lo más correcta y natural. *En mi país la empleamos con frecuencia. Mi comentario se refería a la expresión consultada en el hilo: "*se aprecia en visitarme*", bastante extraña e inusual para muchos. Por otra parte, las dos frases que propuse conllevan ironía, dada la situación del contexto brindado por xeres1914. Con esto quería decir que sonaban más naturales, que eran más comunes, haciendo una pequeña comparación. La persona que él menciona no se siente complacida por la visita, por el contrario, la considera desagradable, de ahí surge su manera peculiar de expresarse; y es obvio que no lo hace delante de la visita. Me parece que estás un tanto confundido en tu apreciación y por tal motivo te invito a que leas de nuevo el hilo.

Cordial saludo.


----------



## Namarne

Tampoco me suena la expresión. Para mí es como si quisiera decir, con ironía: _tiene a bien visitarme_. Pero probablemente quiera decir "se precia en visitarme", como ya han dicho. 


> *apreciar**.*
> (...)
> * 6.* prnl. desus. *preciarse.*
> Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados


Saludos.


----------



## ROSANGELUS

xeres1914 said:


> Saludos amigos.  Mi inquietud tiene que ver con la expresión de una amiga a la cual siempre he corregido por considerar mal su frase.
> 
> Para hacerme entender: En las ocasiones en las cuales la acción inoportuna de una persona la afecta, como por ejemplo recibir una visita cuando está muy atareada y lo menos que desea es ser visitada, ella expresaría: *" se aprecia en visitarme" * cuando es común oir "* a buena hora se le ocurre visistarme*". Desde luego que esta última expresión tiene un dejo de sarcasmo. Más adecuado sería " *A mala hora me visita*". Sin embargo, es la segunda expresión la que más oigo, por lo menos aquí en mi país ( Venezuela).
> 
> Volviendo a la expresión de mi amiga, la cual incluye la palabra "apreciar", creo que está fuera de lugar. Al tratar de darle sentido,pienso que tal vez ella hace una analogía entre " apreciar" y " antorjar", queriendo decir "* Se antoja en visitarme ahora" *con un contenido de desaprobación, desde luego.
> 
> ...


Hola Xeres
Creo que estas en lo cierto, al pensar que es un mal uso, que viene de familia...
Tambien coincido en que tal ves, lo que trata de decir es "se antoja en visitarme ahora...".

Yo particularmente nunca he escuchado esa expresión , en ese contexto que mencionas. Y mira que he vivido en diferentes lugares del país, Zulia, Tachira, Lara y ahora en Caracas.

Saludos


----------



## flljob

Bashti said:


> La frase *aprecio su visita* es perfectamente normal y educada.



¿No es un anglicismo?


----------



## Bashti

No creo. Apreciar es dar el valor que se merecen algo o alguien.


----------



## flljob

Es un anglicismo en lugar de agradecer.

Se aprecia un barco a lo lejos. 
Se aprecia el oro, el dólar, el euro.
Se agradece tu visita.


Saludos


----------



## Bashti

flljob said:


> Es un anglicismo en lugar de agradecer.
> 
> Se aprecia un barco a lo lejos.
> Se aprecia el oro, el dólar, el euro.
> Se agradece tu visita.
> 
> ¿Por qué un anglicismo? Viene del latín y no es en absoluto ajena al español.
> 
> 
> Saludos


----------



## flljob

Digamos que es un anglicismo semántico.


----------



## Bashti

Y eso ¿quee lo quee? ¡A ver si va a un hispanismo semántico para los de habla inglesa!


----------



## Señor K

Yo creo que todo se reduce a que es una mala aplicación del verbo o la frase, quizás con o sin intención. En mi núcleo familiar, por ejemplo, se estila decir "me es inverosímil" queriendo decir "me es indiferente", con la intención marcada de ocuparlo mal... creo. Cosas de los parientes .


----------



## Bashti

Señor K said:


> Yo creo que todo se reduce a que es una mala aplicación del verbo o la frase, quizás con o sin intención. En mi núcleo familiar, por ejemplo, se estila decir "me es inverosímil" queriendo decir "me es indiferente", con la intención marcada de ocuparlo mal... creo. Cosas de los parientes .



Échale una ojeada al DRAE. Y yo también digo lo de inverosímil igual que vosotros, que conste. Sería divertido un hilo con ese tipo de cosas que decimos de broma imitando lo que algunos dicen en serio. Pero, de veras, díme en qué te basas para mantener que es un anglicismo porque yo no lo veo así. Quizá algún forero podría iluminar este punto. Un saludo.


----------



## flljob

De todas las acepciones ¿cuál es la que escoges para "aprecio tu visita?

 apreciar.
(Del lat. appretiāre).
1. tr. Poner precio o tasa a las cosas vendibles.
2. tr. Aumentar el valor o cotización de una moneda en el mercado de divisas. U. t. c. prnl.
3. tr. Reconocer y estimar el mérito de alguien o de algo.
4. tr. Sentir afecto o estima hacia alguien.
5. tr. Reducir a cálculo o medida, percibir debidamente la magnitud, intensidad o grado de las cosas y sus cualidades.
6. prnl. desus. preciarse.


----------



## Camilo1964

A mi lo que me hace ruido en la frase es el "en". 

No conozco ningún uso común o regular del verbo *apreciar *que lleve la preposición "*En*" inmediatamente después, salvo cuando se usa en jerga médica: "se _aprecia en_ el músculo X un nódulo Y de naturaleza Z ...."


----------



## Bashti

Camilo1964 said:


> A mi lo que me hace ruido en la frase es el "en".
> 
> No conozco ningún uso común o regular del verbo *apreciar *que lleve la preposición "*En*" inmediatamente después, salvo cuando se usa en jerga médica: "se _aprecia en_ el músculo X un nódulo Y de naturaleza Z ...."



 Y, encima, *apreciarse en*, que manda castañas.


----------



## flljob

En el mar se aprecia un cúmulo de nubes. Es un circunstancial, estimados.


----------



## flljob

En inglés hay verbos de origen latino que no tienen el significado original, que el español sí conservó. *[...]*


----------



## Bashti

flljob said:


> En inglés hay verbos de origen latino que no tienen el significado oiginal, que el español sí conservó.



Pero, ¿no te parece que en este caso apreciar y appreciate tienen exactamente el mismo significado? Por eso no sé muy bien si fue antes el huevo o la gallina.


----------



## flljob

De todas las acepciones de apreciar, ¿cuál se refiere a una visita? en inglés cambiaron el significado del verbo y en inglés quiere decir "agradecer". Y por supuesto que primero fue el latín, luego el español y por último el inglés.

Saludos


----------



## Bashti

Pues para mí sería el sentido de estimar el mérito de alguien o de *algo* y ese algo podría ser una visita. Es decir que se estima o valora un rasgo de amabilidad como es el ir a visitar a alguien. Hay que reconocer que visitar a determinadas personas tiene su mérito. Así es como yo lo enfoco pero quizá esté equivocada.


----------



## flljob

¿Pero de veras es un mérito que alguien nos visite? A menos que seas Medusa -cosa que dudo, pues eres amabilísima y apacible- sería un verdadero mérito. 

Saludos


----------



## Bashti

Pues depende. Imagina una suegra con bigote, bastón, verrugas con pelos y celos de su hijito. Que no es mi caso, aclaro. ¿A que tendría su mérito que la nuera fuera a visitarla? Bueno , ya sé que esto es llevar las cosas al extremo. ¿Quedamos en tablas? Te has ganado el corazoncito de esta ratona. Me ha encantado lo de amabilísima y apacible. Me rindo, mexicano.


----------



## swift

Lo único que puede desprenderse de este insufrible hilo es que hace falta más que una inquietud lingüística para poder ofrecer una respuesta adecuada. Los escasos datos que se presentaron no dan para mucho. Los foristas venezolanos no parecen estar familiarizados con el uso por el que se consultó y todo lo demás ha sido un ir y venir sobre toda suerte de consideraciones en torno a la semántica y a la sintaxis del verbo 'apreciar'.

No creo, honestamente hablando, que se pueda hacer más de lo que se ha hecho.


----------



## HUMBERT0

He escuchado "se aprecia de ser X". En este caso "se aprecia de ser inoportuna".


----------



## flljob

Se aprecia de ser X es un error. En todo caso, se precia de X. Y no creo que nadie se precie de tener un defecto como el ser inoportuno.

Saludos


----------



## Neo1961

flljob said:


> Se aprecia de ser X es un error. En todo caso, se precia de X. Y no creo que nadie se precie de tener un defecto como el ser inoportuno.


Buena conclusión.


----------

